
Ask HN: Why do email lists get spam signups? - saluki
I have a mail chimp signup on a side project site. I haven&#x27;t added anything new to the site in over a year. All of a sudden I&#x27;m getting about one signup per day. If I google the email address most show up as being on a spam or blacklist.<p>Why do spammers sign up for lists? Seems like a waste of time and that they don&#x27;t get anything out of it.
======
PaulHoule
I think some of them might be testing to see if you double opt-in. I also
think I might have pissed somebody off once and then faced a campaign from
somebody who spammed with fake sign ups to hurt my deliverability.

